# Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal.|wavey:

Im März habe ich meine Fischerprüfung (Bis jetzt habe ich noch den Jugendfischerschein) und ich würde mal gern wissen was da so dran kommt und ob die schwer wird.


----------



## Crotalus (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

Schau doch mal im Jungfischerforum bzw. gibt es ein eigenes Unterforum welches Fischerprüfung heißt, da sollte eigentlich genug zu finden sein. Außerdem sollt über die Suchfunktion genug zu finden sein. Das ist ne Frage die immer wieder auftaucht. Außerdem ist es ja eh Bundeslandabhängig...


----------



## TT-Fischer (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

kommt auf das Bundesland darauf an.


----------



## Angler-Flo (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

Servus, 

ich bin selbst erst 14 und habe meine Prüfung im März diesen Jahres abgelegt sie war nicht allzuschwer obwohl ich finde dass sie letzes jahr leichter war (da hat sie ein Freund gemacht da hab ich sie mal gesehn) Solltest du auch aus Bayern sein und du brauchst die Prüfungen von den letzten 6 Jahren melde dich bei mir hab sie alle auf den PC. 

PS: hast du icq?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

Schick sie mir mal


----------



## aleex (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

ich hab die fischerprüfung heute gemacht, im saarland in dillingen und ich muss sagen - alles Andere als schwer. Einen Großteil der Fragen kann man sich durch etwas Erfahrung und logisches Denken schließen, und der Rest ist auch nicht schwer


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*

SO ist es.
Wenn man ein wenig lernt ist es total einfach


----------



## duck_68 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung-Was kommt alles dran?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.|wavey:
> 
> Im März habe ich meine Fischerprüfung (Bis jetzt habe ich noch den Jugendfischerschein) und ich würde mal gern wissen was da so dran kommt und ob die schwer wird.



Wenn Du Deine Prüfung in Bayern ablegen willst, ist für die Zulassung zur Prüfung das Besuchen einen Ausbildungskurses Pflicht - und dort lernst Du, welche Fragen bei der Prüfung dann drankommen können 

In Bayern ist es so:  Ohne Kursbescheinigung - Keine Prüfungszulassung


----------

